# Whats your opinion



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I weigh 205lbs and stand 5" 8, I still hold a bit of muscle from training in previous years, 46" chest 17" arms but have put weight on in stomach area due to not training for years.

I have put a previous thread on asking about my diet but i want to know is :

SHOULD I LOOSE THE WEIGHT FIRST OR JUST TRAIN AS I WISH TO BULK UP ANYWAY AND WOULD THIS ALONE LOOSE THE FAT ?

all diet plans would be helpfull as im not sure the one i am using ( seen in my other post) is really working for me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

First off, are you looking to go on gear?

If you are not lean and want to bulk, you will pick up some bodyfat.

If you are fat and want to lean out you will lose alot of fat and a little muscle.

Lets say there are two guys that want to bulk.

One guy is 12% bodyfat and the other is 24% bodyfat.

They both start bulking.

The lean guy will have less % bodyfat when done bulking than the fat guy and more lean muscle mass too.

But if they both want to cut the fat guy will lose more bodyfat and less lean muscle mass than the lean guy.

So the fat guy had a disadvantage bulking and the lean guy has less advantage cutting.

I saw your threads on the gear so I am assuming you want to use gear.

If this is so, I would get your bodyfat down pretty low then go on the gear and bulk and you will have the best body.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I would like to go back on the gear only because i got to 16 stone on the gear before and at the moment wouldnt feel like im doing any good unless i get back to at least 15 stone muscle. Its different for people just starting training as they are happy with the smallest gains they make but for me, ive been their so even if i put on half a stone of solid muscle i wouldnt be happy until i reach the standard i used to be if you see what i mean and the only way to do that would be gear but not having much luck with that topic at the moment but nuff said about that.

Thanks for your reply ive taken it on board just want to see what others think before making up my mind.

CHEERS :lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well bro, I think you can get what you are looking for without gear.

I really do think that.

What exactaly are you looking for?

Size?

Strength?

Lean?

Look good?

Now dont say all.

If you want help you need to let us know exactually what you want.

Set yourself realistic goals.

Me myself feel that diet is the best thing to start with. Diet is key and for good health it is almost "ALL"!

If you want to lose fat=*diet*

If you want to gain muscle=*diet*

If you want to look good=*diet*

If you want to feel good=*diet*

I dont mean diet as in dieting, I mean diet as in conbinations of food/foods, macronutrients, timing of eating, number of meals, amounts, when to take in carbs, when not to take in carbs, when to take in fats, proteins, everything.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

After reading your first reply and before i saw your recent reply i have decided to cut up first, i am after size but not bloated type looking size if ya know what i mean. This is where i definatly need help from every one please. You see even when i used to train years ago i have never needed to cut up / diet in my life so i do not have any idea of what to eat and when so really could do with a hand here.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, I dont and wont give out diets.

I will give out information.

Diets are really personal and have to deal with age, hypo/hyperinsulinemia, body types, work schedules, lifestyles, drugs, workout routines, food allergies and the likes of that and much more, ectomorph, endomorph, bla bla bla.

Best thing for you to do is either post your current diet up here or PM me and I will work on it with you.

Things like total lean muscle mass, activity levels, metabolism and age all get factored in with this.

Me personally, I would diet down first.

Take in at least 150 grams of protein to maintain positive nitrogen balance.

Cut 500 calories from your current diet a day.

Choose carbs that are low in the Glycemic Index (GI).

Eat 6-7 small meals a day.

No carbs before bed time.

Consider a ketogenic diet, or not.

Drink lots of water.

Maybe even consider a colon cleanse and detox first before starting it all off first.

Cardio, first thing in the morning before eating.

Training, using circuit training techniques.

You will have to eat smaller healthy meals, burn more than you take in (-500 cal) and you will lose about 1 pound a week.

3500 calories will equal 1 pound of body fat. So if you cut back 500 calories a day after one week you will have lost about 1 lb of bodyfat. This 500 cal rule is either cardio (2 hrs) a day or cut back on the food and either lift or do about 30 mins of workout/cardio/weights/sex, doesn't matter.

You will need to lift so you don't loose your lean muscle mass. You will lose some but not a lot if you are using at least 150 grams of protein a day.

Again, nobody can sit you down and just write up a diet without some form of trial and error, only you can do that with your knowledge of your own body.

Shoot for about 1-1.5 lbs of weight loss a week. Any more and you will be losing muscle with the exception if the first couple of weeks when you will lose water weight. Water weight is normal and ok during this phase.

But if you are losing like 3 lbs a week and you are a couple of weeks into this then you aren't eating enough and or training too much. See where I am going with this?

Post your diet and lets have a look or PM me but I would rather you post your diet and let all help.

Cheers and sorry if I cant answer you directly and seem indirect with the information above.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump that. Nice Hackskii.

A short Glycemic index. You will need word though.

Just choose the carbs that are 50 and under. They get the glycemic index from eating a carb and drawing the blood and getting a number. Sugar is 100 on the glycemic index. So if you choose the right carbs you will loose bodyfat because your body wont spike insulin and store fat. Dont eat potatoes, corn, bread, chips, candy, sugar you get the idea. Eat 5 meals a day and always eat a protein, carb and fat together. Allways eat breakfast too. Post your diet that you are on now. There are allot of good blokes on here that will help sort it out for ya. Including me.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

up the cardio mate, dont have to go mad just get ur heart pumpin for 30mins, 3 times a week is a good start.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok some of you may have seen this before on a past post and before you say it i know its not ideal judging by all your comments but maybe between you you can adjust it for me.

breakfast.............porridge

protein shake

friut

vitamin

lunch..................tuna

new potatoes

dinner.................chicken

rice

veg

tea..................... chicken

scramble eggs 6

veg

TRAINING

protein shake

bed..................protein shake

I know im asking lots of questions but if i dont ask i wont learn lol,

1/ as i am looking too bulk up in future, after i cut up then bulk will i put the fat back on. dont get me wrong i know i will put on weight because thats why we bulk but will i end up fat if you see what i mean ?

2/ I have hopefully found some help with gear so it may be possable to use these, any stack you can recomend to use to cut up? :beer:


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Just too add im not into stationarty cycles, jogging aerobics ect: what i do or will be doing is 30-40 minutes on one of those electronic boxing things, not sure if you have seen them. its basically and plastic man with lights and you have to box the lights as they show, the speed edt is adjustable. As i used to box this is my prefered aerobic type of excercise, will this be ok TRAINING WILL BE :

MONDAY.......chest & triceps

Tuesday........the boxing man as described above (forgot the name )

WEDNESDAY....shoulders & biceps

THURSDAY......boxing

FRIDAY.......back and a little on legs but not really into leg training tbh

WEEKEND.... if nothing to do or bored will do some boxing again.:lift:


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

FRIDAY.......back and a little on legs but not really into leg training tbh

Dont neglect legs mate!!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok lets modify the diet a little bit here. We want to reduce your cals by 500 so lets do this.

Keep everything the same but this adjustment.

Breakfast drop the fruit,

Drop the rice for dinner,

Routine, add some legs. Keep everything else the same and do just as above.

I suggest this as you will reduce your diet about 200 cals for the rice and fruit about 100 cals so this is 300

Now we just add some leg workout in there and you should be able to lose about 3/4 of a pound a week. Up the cardio more and you will be looking at about a pound a week. How many pounds you want to lose will depend on how many weeks you keep doing it. When it all said and done just adjust the cals back up for maintance.

See easy as pie, but dont eat the pie unless it has hair on it then you might burn some extra calories on that.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

See easy as pie, but dont eat the pie unless it has hair on it then you might burn some extra calories on that.I love those hairy pies but the one i have normall has no hair 

Ok will try what you say, but about the other question ? will all the hard work be waisted when i want to bulk up again or will the bf be managable when i bulk, i know this is a few months away but dont want to diet so to speak and then put it all on again when i bulk. What about a stack ? any advice


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What is the point of going on a cycle when your diet is not squared away. Diet down, get lean and then maybe do gear. You are hell bend on doing gear arent you? First things first mate. It does look like you are one meal short. Eat 5 meals for starters. Just divide it up evenly and dont over eat. That also spikes insulin.

breakfast.............porridge

protein shake

friut

vitamin

This is ok.

lunch..................tuna

new potatoes

Dump the potatoes and eat some green vegies.

dinner.................chicken

rice

veg

Dump the rice and eat green vegies.

tea..................... chicken

scramble eggs 6

veg

TRAINING

protein shake

bed..................protein shake


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

WINGER YOU ARE RIGHT......

As christmas is around the corner it would possably be stupid to use gear now anyway as im bound to eat crap at christmas. The reason i want to get on gear so much is because thats all i knew when i was young and the results were amasing.

Thanks for advice on diet i have taken everything in and will start fresh in the morning and see how i go.....

CHEERS


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How big was your doses before?


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

That would be hard to say now as i was 21 at the time im 34 now. But what i remember was i purchased a book called the Laymans guide to steriods, its not the book advertised on here today it came as a stapled type book with many pages and about A4 size. For those who have been training for many years may remember this book.

Any way it had recomended dosages listed and i used to use 4-5 times the daily recomended dosage. STUPID i know but i was young and wanted to be big as i worked on the doors at the time. I was one of those at that age who didnt want to reach 30 years old as this seemed old and i only lived for the day i was in.

Like i say this was stupid and i hope younger people on this forum might see this and learn because if i didnt end up inside which put a stop to my steriod and training i beleive i would be dead now.

Sorry going on a bit here and going away from the original thread issue.

Winger do you also agree i should diet first as i am looking to bulk up at the end of the day my bf is 33 which aint good i know.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Is your body fat 33% right now?


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

yes m8 ive left a reply on the rage issue for you , bit dissapointed as you seem a good guy and have help me out


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Because i still hold muscle from years ago is this an accurate % as i know muscle weighs more than fat, i am only overweight around the mid section arms and chest still fairly solid ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I for sure would diet down first.

The waist will be the last to go as this is where you store most of your bodyfat.

First place will be your face and neck.

I doubt you are 33% its more like probably 21-25% and not higher. I have seen a guy at 33% and he had no muscle tone what so ever and looked a bit rolly polly.

Now tyson, Im not calling you rolly polly so dont take that to heart, This was refrencing somebody else and i doubt you are as high as you think.

Diet down first, then put back the weight. Dont worry you wont get as fat as you are right now. You want to stick to about a lb a week fat loss maybe even 1.5 lbs but no more. After that you can pack on some muscle and get to the size/weight you are looking for.

You actually can pack back the weight on cycle if you want this will totally accellerate that for you.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Have to agree looking at myself i thought 33 was high.....i would say 20%-25% but then i would wouldnt i lol. Ok will start the new diet in the morning but any advise still welcome.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Tyson, dont be so hard on yourself buddy.

Just make realistic goals and you will get there one day at a time.

Its not that hard and just keep it simple.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TYSON said:


> Winger do you also agree i should diet first as i am looking to bulk up at the end of the day my bf is 33 which aint good i know.


Diet down mate. I need to so we are in the same boat. Diet is very simple but take allot of dedication. Pm me and I will square it up for you. Jimmy, One Smart Cookie, hackskii, all of us can help you. Get lean first and then lets go from there. Oh by the way, I used to box myself. Pro trainer too. It was the best I ever looked. Imagine all the caloried that you burn using arms and legs..........awsome.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks Winger, you could be very helpfull to me in the future as are all of you. All help appreciated and will see how i get on for 2 weeks. :bounce:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

good luck tyson, agree with the above diet down and go from there


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Cheers m8, one problem though, i am struggling to eat in the morning as im not hungry and on top of that the porridge isnt appeling. I assume i cant have sugar so any tips on perking up the oats, its bad enough its like cardboard but when you aint hungry as well its hell lol.....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tyson you have to eat breakfast, if reves up the machine. You could use estevia, it is a natural sweetner.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Will do, is that the full name and is it available in normall run of the mill shops. Sorry its just ive never heard of it but any thing will help


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

stir in some flavoured whey after you make the porridge (don't heat the whey), or blend the oats with eggs then make pancakes.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TYSON said:


> Will do, is that the full name and is it available in normall run of the mill shops. Sorry its just ive never heard of it but any thing will help


http://www.stevia.net/


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep i add chocolat promass to my oats when i have em tastes well nice


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I have 120 500mg capsules of L - CARNITINE. Any heard of these ? supposed to make your body start fat burning. Supposed to take one at bedtime.

For anyone who cares, the boxing thing i was trying to describe earlier was the SLAM MAN.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes Tyson I just bought some yesterday myself L-Carnitine.

Its good for people that have had all kinds of heart problems.

Good for strength, exertion, and fat loss too.

Good for mental aleartness too.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats good, better take 20 a day then lol :lift:


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I am getting bad cravings at about 10pm at night, this is normall for me, and i normally have a grapefruit....The diet that im on above would this be ok to carry on or not. if not then any ideas.:mad:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, proteins and fats at night if you want to lose. 

Grapefruit in the morning only!

If you curb your night time cravings you will be better off losing weight.

Eating big amounts of food before bed is not good.

Oh, Chromium will help with sugar cravings and will help regulate blood sugars so I would buy this if you want to diet.

I still think you are the most handsome Tyson :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TYSON said:


> I have 120 500mg capsules of L - CARNITINE. Any heard of these ? supposed to make your body start fat burning. Supposed to take one at bedtime.
> 
> For anyone who cares, the boxing thing i was trying to describe earlier was the SLAM MAN.


They used to hype that stuff about 10 years ago. I quess it does work, but not like they say. Take it. For sugar cravings take some cromium picolinate or vanadium for that.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

I


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

May be a stupid question but i will ask anyway.....On my boxing / slam man days do i still need to drink the protein shakes ? training days i have one morning, after training and bed time but seems a bit over the top when im boxing only. One other thing can i have fruit in my porridge in the morning but no other time of day ie: strawberrys or grapes ect:

Also two days into diet and i feel weak, dont feel myself. The food i am eating along with water is making my appetite disapear so their is no way i can eat 5 meals aday. Am i doing something wrong


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

5 small meals even 6 is good.

Try 3 meals and 2 snacks


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Really struggling on this diet, only eating as follows

Morning.............1/2 bowl porridge & fruit ( i cant eat a full bowl )

Vitamin

meal 2..............1/2 tin tuna & brocali ( again cant eat full tin tuna )

meal 3..............just cant eat as no appetite due to diet

meal 4.............Protein drink after training

meal 5.............Chicken & salad kebab

This diet makes me loose appetite and what happens later in the day is i feel weak and get headaches so have to resort to the kebab. I assume this is healthy except the pita bread but i seem to loose the headach after this meal. Any other ideas please. if you compare the above diet to the one you all set me im not meeting the protein requirments. Surely someone else has been in the same boat. I really think i need fruit as well, i just dont feel good on this diet plan but tell me what you think i should do. Before someone says its lack of will power its not, i can stick to diet until the evening then i dont feel good:confused:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Morning, oats and some protein like eggs maybe like 3.

Meal 2 is ok but you can have an apple instead with some nuts or olives (not alot of nuts).

Higher GI foods in the morning (fruits) and lower GI foods in the evening/afternoon (vegetables).

Maybe if you are feeling bloated, drink some water and just fillup on this to kindof flush things out.

I get hungry on water and if I keep the meals small then I can be hungry all day.

Or try to not have more than 500 calories per meal. I know you are dieting and the first week might be hell.

But to be honest you are not eating enough fats in your diet.

Try to eat carbs, proteins, and fats each meal.

Eat alot of meals but in smaller portions.

This will speed the metabolism up, keep blood sugars more even and not spike insulin (which is a storage hormone).

I would consider some supps like:

Chromium (this helps regulate blood sugars).

Just thinking, if you get headaches then you might be low blood sugar.

Chromium might help here.

Eating smaller meals more frequent meals will help here too.

Sorry, I need to think more on this Mate!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Morning.............1/2 bowl porridge & fruit ( i cant eat a full bowl )

Need protein mate...........sorry

meal 2..............1/2 tin tuna & brocali ( again cant eat full tin tuna )

I like this alot.

meal 3..............just cant eat as no appetite due to diet

Then eat less on your last meal.

meal 4.............Protein drink after training

This is ok but not really counts as a meal.

meal 5.............Chicken & salad kebab

This is ok, actually spot on.

This is a change. Big change. Diet is hard, very hard. But if it 70% of the way your body looks, then just do it.

You need to stick with it for 3 days. Thats it. I think you are cutting way to many calories though. Only reduce 500 calories at a wack. Anymore and you will be cutting to many out. I also suspect you cut back on coffee (headaches).

Fcuk it, pm me and I will sort it out for you.  Diet is so simple, but hard ot do.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That does look kindof light on the calorie side.

The first week of any diet is murder. You might feel like killing people your first week of dieting (i do), low blood sugar might be the cause. Chromium might help here and so will DHEA.

Buy those sups and let us know.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dont forget Rohypnol...............lol


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Its good to hear im allowed the Chicken Kebab, they make a mean one up the road from me lol, ive just weighed myself and even though im struggling i seem to have lost 5lbs allready in 3/4 days.

Winger i have stopped coffee but am i allowed this, normally have 2 a day with one sugar ? Also have to have weight watcher beans lol with my kebab but something must be working to have lost allready do you agree. Should be bulking up soon at this rate......I WISH...


----------



## jas uk (Sep 7, 2004)

check out my diet mate it will give you an idea of protien amounts,it's in this section.Also are you training if yes how often?haven't lost anything on mine yet but I am growing so could be gaining and losing fat as I'm a noobish.

keep it up

jas


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I train as follows :

Day one............Chest, Triceps, Back

Day two............Boxing / slam man

Day three..........Shoulders, Biceps, Legs

Day four...........Boxing / slam man

and repeat again....

This is how i trained years ago and worked very well for me though i was on gear at the time.

Im a firm beleiver of training chest & tri together.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

:lift: IS THE ROUTINE OK ? :lift:


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

FOR THOSE WHO ARE INTRESTED, IVE POSTED A NEW THREAD ON FAT LOSS AND MUSCLE GAIN.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Day one............Chest, Shoulders, Triceps,

Day two............Boxing / slam man

Day three..........Day off

Day four............Legs (Quad, hams, calves)

Day five............Back, Biceps,

Day six..............Boxing / slam man

Day seven..........rest


----------

